# Komme nicht ins Bios GA-Z77X-D3H



## elvato (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe besagtes Mainboard neu verbaut. Seit dem ersten Start kommt zwar das Gigabyte Start-Logo aber "Del" Taste wird nicht angenommen. "Strg+Alt+Entf" funktioniert aber. Habe auch schon PS/2 Tastatur versucht. Bios reset mehrfach gemacht. Nach ca. 1 min. kommt dann ein schwarzer Bildschirm und nix geht mehr. Gibt es dafür schon eine Erklärung ? Hilfe in jede Richtung wäre nett.

Danke !!!


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. März 2014)

Hilfreich wäre deine restliche hardware.

Tastatur an usb3.0?
Wenn ja dann in usb2.0 stecken.


----------



## elvato (18. März 2014)

i7 2600K
2x 4GB Corsair DDR3
GTX 780 
600W Netzteil

Tastatur an allen USB Ports ausprobiert. Und auch eine PS/2 Tastatur !


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. März 2014)

Wenn du alles so auf das mainboard gebaut hast und dann gestartet hast.

Dan gibt es häufiger probleme mit dem ram.

Verbaue nur einen ram und starte nochmal.

Wenn du dann ins bios kommst mach ein bios update vom mainboard.


----------



## elvato (18. März 2014)

Habe auch schon mit nur einem RAM , unterschiedlichen Bänken und minimal Konfiguration versucht. Netzteil mit Prüfgerät erfolgreich getestet. Hatte auch schon die Grafikkarte in Verdacht aber mit HDMI über Onboard bekomme ich gar kein Bild !


----------



## slaper688 (18. März 2014)

schon mal mit F2 versucht


----------



## elvato (18. März 2014)

JA, geht auch nicht. Wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Defekt einer Komponente ? Oder sagt das Start-Logo schon aus das alle Komponente theoretisch funktionieren müssten sonst käme erst kein Start-Logo ? Ist mein erstes Gigabyte Mainboard !


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. März 2014)

Guten Morgen  Elvato

Danke @slaper688.

Mach dir keine Sorgen, das bekommen wir schon hin  

Bitte mit unseren Kollegen im Technischen Support telefonisch Kontakt auf nehmen, du erreichst Sie unter der deutschen Festnetznummer 0402533040 und mit der "1" verbinden lasen. Erreichbar sind Sie ab 9-18 Uhr von Mo-FR. Sie gehen mit dir alles schnell und verständlich durch und können dir helfen.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## elvato (21. März 2014)

*AW: Komme nicht ins Bios GA-Z77X-D3H /////// gelöst !!!*

gelöst !!!

Danke an alle für die Hilfe und Unterstützung !!!

Habe es selbst gelöst. Das Mainboard/Bios hat die eingesteckte Grafikkarte (GTX 780) nicht erkannt/akzeptiert. Also Karte raus und Monitor an den VGA-Anschluss vom Board. Und siehe da, komme ganz normal über "DEL" ins Bios. Dann sofort ein Bios Update (aktuelle Version) über USB-Stick, Karte wieder rein und schon wird die Karte akzeptiert. Alles wunderbar. 

MfG,

elvato76


----------



## orca113 (21. März 2014)

Dafür gibt's uns


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2014)

Ende gut alles gut  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Dragon AMD (21. März 2014)

Dann hatte ich ja zum teil recht.

Schön zu hören das der pc nun läuft.

Mfg


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2014)

Schönen Tag allen


----------

